# Letter to FCC: Why do cable channels have announcements about the digital transition?



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Sir

Wouldn’t it be more effective airing those spots on over the air channels? I don’t understand that logic.

Paul Secic


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm seeing the spots on OTA DTV channels which can only be seen by using what the spots tell me I will need to get.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey FCC: Here's your sign.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I don't understand the issue.

Cable is ubiquitous. Cable and Satellite are seen everywhere: friends and families' homes, bars, stores, offices, etc.

The word needs to get out EVERYwhere, to everyone. And many people need to be reminded not for themselves, but for other members of the families. I'm all set, but I might need a reminder for my grandparents. (Actually they are all set too, you see the example.)

If the issue is cost, the FCC mandated all these PSA's as they mandate all channels must dedicate airtime to the public trust. 

And the cable channels themselves want to be sure that customers can get their channels after the transition. Most cable customers "should" be well cared for by their cable companies and those that aren't probably also won't be part of cable companies that are going all digital anyway. 

So any method of getting the word out that is low cost and reaches new segments of the market is good. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Wouldn't it be more effective airing those spots on over the air channels? I don't understand that logic.


The "you have to have a converter box" campaigns running OTA need to be balanced somewhere. I imagine the cable industry would be happy to run ads telling people not to panic.

Besides there is enough confusion over the issues that the clarification is needed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> I'm seeing the spots on OTA DTV channels which can only be seen by using what the spots tell me I will need to get.


What I meant was people with cable, Directv and Dish are pretty much set. The people who really need to see the PSAS are people with outside antennas and rabbit ears.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... and those people are getting plenty of PSAs and announcements OTA. Cable / satellite subscribers hearing that message "you need a box" need to hear the rest of the story ... that they most likely won't need a box. It's all part of the story.

It isn't like the ads are not playing OTA ... the _additional_ meessages on cable channels is helping to get the word out.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Yes ... and those people are getting plenty of PSAs and announcements OTA. Cable / satellite subscribers hearing that message "you need a box" need to hear the rest of the story ... that they most likely won't need a box. It's all part of the story.
> 
> It isn't like the ads are not playing OTA ... the _additional_ meessages on cable channels is helping to get the word out.


Mr. Martin hasn't E-mailed me back.:lol: :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I heard a commercial on the radio about the February 17th transition.
Would you like to complain about that medium too?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James, now you know, people who still listen to radio can't afford TVs...


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I have noticed the same thing on one of the digital subchannels here in Duluth (KBJR-DT2). They are a MyNetworkTV affiliate with a lot of syndicated programming, but few ads, so they're running those DTV PSA's all the time. Except the only way people can see the channel is if they already have a digital receiver or cable.

I also noticed at that Best Buy is running announcements in its store that "all broadcast TV" will be digital. This is not true, especially in my area, because low-power TV stations/translators aren't included in the transition, and there are dozens of them here. Ah, the confusion.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> James, now you know, people who still listen to radio can't afford TVs...


Be quiet, radio PAYS FOR my TVs.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon Ellis said:


> I have noticed the same thing on one of the digital subchannels here in Duluth (KBJR-DT2). They are a MyNetworkTV affiliate with a lot of syndicated programming, but few ads, so they're running those DTV PSA's all the time. Except the only way people can see the channel is if they already have a digital receiver or cable.
> 
> I also noticed at that Best Buy is running announcements in its store that "all broadcast TV" will be digital. This is not true, especially in my area, because low-power TV stations/translators aren't included in the transition, and there are dozens of them here. Ah, the confusion.


That's what I meant: why broadcast Digital PSAS on cable & sat? They should focus these PSAS on OTA.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> That's what I meant: why broadcast Digital PSAS on cable & sat? They should focus these PSAS on OTA.


Why? Many homes have only one cable box that feeds one TV while additional TV's get their signals OTA. It's a good time to get additional boxes in the homes.


----------

